# Another new paint scheme



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Here's a paint scheme for a racer, but I can't remember who. Sources: cbike.com & cyclingnews.com

Thanks,
Tshirt*


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> ...a racer, but I can't remember who....


How about Ale Jet. - TF


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I would have guessed him to get a Dream HP*

I would think that he would a stiffer bike than the C50.Personally I find it to be more stiffer.Nice paint just the same.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The bike is indeed dedicated to Alessandro Petacchi. He will be riding for the German-based Milka team. I wonder whether they will have purple jerseys with cows on them? Petacchi will ride a C-50 just like Oscar Freire. It will be a step up from his Pinarello from this year. The monocoque frame with the jet paint job is the Cristallo, however the photo in the warehouse also shows a c-50 which maybe Petacchi's own personal bike. Also in the background is a photo of a Panaria team bike.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

dnalsaam said:


> The bike is indeed dedicated to Alessandro Petacchi. He will be riding for the German-based Milka team. I wonder whether they will have purple jerseys with cows on them? Petacchi will ride a C-50 just like Oscar Freire. It will be a step up from his Pinarello from this year. The monocoque frame with the jet paint job is the Cristallo, however the photo in the warehouse also shows a c-50 which maybe Petacchi's own personal bike. Also in the background is a photo of a Panaria team bike.


Wouldn't you love to have a pic with your new frame also hanging on that rack? - TF


----------



## cvanwink (Aug 31, 2005)

*Good choice in the F16 -*

It's my favorite plane.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

SPINDAWG said:


> I would think that he would a stiffer bike than the C50.Personally I find it to be more stiffer.Nice paint just the same.


They'll make it custom and as heavy as required to meet his stiffness needs.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

divve said:


> They'll make it custom and as heavy as required to meet his stiffness needs.


Agreed 100%. Ernesto didn't get to where he's at by scimping on his top riders. Remember when he joined Popovych on the podium in '04?


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*along the same theme...a Fondriest*


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

These graphics are just heinous, an affront to the historical Colnago aesthetic. Those jet planes look like they belong on some kid's lunchbox, not on a bike! They lend unfortunate weight to the common fallacy that most Colnago's are bought as toys, not to be ridden seriously. And don't get me started on how sad it is to glorify a weapon like the jet fighter - what's next? Ernesto's finest adorned with an AK-47 or a Tek 9? Or perhaps and anti-personel mine so one can "blow up" the competition?

All pacifist rantings aside, IMO, the NL schemes started a slide into mediocrity that continued with the PR's and now this nonsense. Why not leave these cheap attempts to gussy up frames to companies like Fondriest who really need something to set their rigs apart? 

However, the Panaria bike in the background looks OK. Looks a bit like the TM colourways.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

peterpen said:


> These graphics are just heinous, an affront to the historical Colnago aesthetic. Those jet planes look like they belong on some kid's lunchbox, not on a bike! They lend unfortunate weight to the common fallacy that most Colnago's are bought as toys, not to be ridden seriously. And don't get me started on how sad it is to glorify a weapon like the jet fighter - what's next? Ernesto's finest adorned with an AK-47 or a Tek 9? Or perhaps and anti-personel mine so one can "blow up" the competition?
> 
> All pacifist rantings aside, IMO, the NL schemes started a slide into mediocrity that continued with the PR's and now this nonsense. Why not leave these cheap attempts to gussy up frames to companies like Fondriest who really need something to set their rigs apart?
> 
> However, the Panaria bike in the background looks OK. Looks a bit like the TM colourways.


You hit it right on the head... I couldn't quite put my finger on but I knew those Colnago SAT paint jobs were strange sight... just wrong...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

peterpen,

I thought you might like these pictures from Ebay. Looks like somebody agrees with you.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Ahh, bellissimo!
Looks sharp while still saving them time, money, and a few grams (some possible reasons behind the demise of their formerly flashy colourways.) And no war-mongering!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

peterpen said:


> These graphics are just heinous, an affront to the historical Colnago aesthetic. Those jet planes look like they belong on some kid's lunchbox, not on a bike! They lend unfortunate weight to the common fallacy that most Colnago's are bought as toys, not to be ridden seriously. And don't get me started on how sad it is to glorify a weapon like the jet fighter - what's next? Ernesto's finest adorned with an AK-47 or a Tek 9? Or perhaps and anti-personel mine so one can "blow up" the competition?
> 
> All pacifist rantings aside, IMO, the NL schemes started a slide into mediocrity that continued with the PR's and now this nonsense. Why not leave these cheap attempts to gussy up frames to companies like Fondriest who really need something to set their rigs apart?
> 
> However, the Panaria bike in the background looks OK. Looks a bit like the TM colourways.


Well said!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

peterpen said:


> These graphics are just heinous, an affront to the historical Colnago aesthetic. Those jet planes look like they belong on some kid's lunchbox, not on a bike! They lend unfortunate weight to the common fallacy that most Colnago's are bought as toys, not to be ridden seriously. And don't get me started on how sad it is to glorify a weapon like the jet fighter - what's next? Ernesto's finest adorned with an AK-47 or a Tek 9? Or perhaps and anti-personel mine so one can "blow up" the competition?


I wouldn't mind seeing the below paint job on a C-50. It perfectly depicts the human struggle of current times. There's even some nature included and it looks like both Bush and Einstein have made it into this unique work of genius....


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

LOL! I think some coffee just came out my nose...


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

*C50 Rabobank 2006*

New color scheme for TEAM RABABANK Pro's 2006.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

It's not an F16 - it's a Eurofighter, currently about to enter service with the German, Italian and British airforces.


----------

